# Dementia awareness week



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

It's this week, though if you have a personal interest in the matter it seems to be every week, judging by the mentions in the media - often very misleading.

For anyone who wants to find out more about dementia, for whatever reason, the Alzheimer's Society is particularly good.

Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hi Phil

Hope you are both well

Greeting from Scotland   

Sandra


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Good post Phil.
It is every week for us. My MinL has vascular dementia and stays with us. We are heading off in the van over the summer taking MinL too.
Could be fun or could be a disaster :lol:


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Phil, we went to a lecture here in Dublin 2 weeks ago on dementia which wowed us on many fronts. the research being done at the moment has found that, contrary to popular belief ,our brains regenerate cells even at our age, the proper term I believe is neurogenesis. The trick is to challenge, change and learn. In other words don't switch off, go do puzzles, learn a new skill or language, keep pushing your brain to accept new information and it will be less likely to succumb to dementia. We may get dementia but the effect will be less damaging if we keep pushing. i watched my mum go downhill for years and the thinking at that time was that nothing could be done but by god I'll do whatever I can to delay or fight it to the bitter end. 
The people who organised the event were the neurology/psychology depts in the University of Dublin. www.tcd.ie/Neuroscience/neil/about (neuro enhancement for independent living). I have enlisted as a volunteer to assist their research

Noel


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

tincan said:


> Phil, we went to a lecture here in Dublin 2 weeks ago on dementia which wowed us on many fronts. the research being done at the moment has found that, contrary to popular belief ,our brains regenerate cells even at our age, the proper term I believe is neurogenesis. The trick is to challenge, change and learn. In other words don't switch off, go do puzzles, learn a new skill or language, keep pushing your brain to accept new information and it will be less likely to succumb to dementia. We may get dementia but the effect will be less damaging if we keep pushing. i watched my mum go downhill for years and the thinking at that time was that nothing could be done but by god I'll do whatever I can to delay or fight it to the bitter end.
> The people who organised the event were the neurology/psychology depts in the University of Dublin. www.tcd.ie/Neuroscience/neil/about (neuro enhancement for independent living). I have enlisted as a volunteer to assist their research
> 
> Noel


Thanks Noel. I agree that it does seem sensible for us to keep our brains as active as possible as we grow older. But I also note that carers and dementia sufferers who post on the Alzheimer's Society Forums get pretty upset when stories in the media suggest that this is a sure way to protect yourself from dementia. They point out that many people who have remained mentally active still succumb.

Probably there are any number of things that can ultimately lead to dementia. At present anyone who tells you that any health regime or life style will definitely protect you is misleading you.

Phil


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yes it is worth keeping the brian active

For all the research we still don't know

And let's be realistic.

NHS is not going to pick up the tab

Just hope it doesn't happen

And support those that it has happened too

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep the brain active, eat the correct foods and exercise we are told.
Load of cobblers.
My mum in law was an accountant and did crosswords every day. She worked until she was 70 and never suffered so much as a cold. Her diet for the 40 years that I have known her cannot be more healthy.
She walks about 5 miles a day and is an Alzheimers sufferer. She is now 80 years old and cannot remember what happened two minutes ago, but can live on her own with financial, shopping supervision from Lady p and I. 
Dave p


----------



## kipsmum (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with you Dave. I lost my husband to an Alzheimer related problem just before Christmas, he had his 63rd birthday earlier that week. He worked at a University in Applied Physical Sciences and Cybernetics departments for about 36 years, rode his push bike to work every day and had a very good diet. He could work anything out and make most things. It was a struggle to get a diagnosis but if you add that time to the time from diagnosis it would come to about 17 years of heartache and my 24/7 care before he finally lost his battle. All these supposedly break-throughs are quite sole destroying when nothing comes of them but one day our hopes will be realised, it can't come too soon. Yes, stretch your brain, exercise your body and eat healthily, just don't expect miracles. Sorry to waffle on but the subject is very close to my heart!


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad story kipsmum.

My wife was first referred to a memory clinic in 2000 aged 50. She wasn't finally diagnosed until 2011. But the diagnosis doesn't really make much difference does it?

You haven't waffled on at all. I do hope you have been able to find some way of adjusting to life without your beloved husband. It's such a dreadful way to lose someone, bit by bit.

Take care,

Phil


----------



## kipsmum (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you Phil, I do feel for both you and your wife. I know a diagnosis can't change things, but it can prepare you for the fight ahead. I learnt so much from accompanying my wonderful husband through his journey, it becomes a totally different world. I didn't realise how much paper work there would be, five months on (is it really five months already?!) but probate has finally come through, so after several more letter exchanges, that side of things should be finalised. I would like to say if you feel stressed, take a walk round the garden and smell the roses or just sit quietly and listen to the birds singing for five minutes. Do your best to retain your sense of humour, it's a good way for you both to change a mood and relax a bit. Above all at the end of the day, nothing really matters - except the love between you both.

Don't forget to take care of yourself Phil, 

Dee


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I was asked by Mumsnet (where my blog is listed) to do a special post to mark Dementia Awareness Week. It's taken them a while to get it sorted but it can now be found here:

Mumsnet front page

Phil


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't ask me to remember
Don't try to make me understand.
Let me rest and know you're with me.
Kiss my cheek and hold my hand
I'm confused beyond your concept.
I am sad and sick and lost.
All I know is that I need you
To be with me at all costs.
Please do not loose your patience with me.
Do not scold me curse or cry
I can't help the way I'm acting.
I can't be different though I try.
Just remember that I need you
And that the best of me is gone.
Please don't fail to stand beside me
And love me till my life is done.

Owen Darnell.
http://wp.me/p1Iyrj-1co
Not sure if the above link will work. It's Kate Swaffer's blog. Kate is suffering from early onset dementia and runs a daily blog that I have been following for a long time.
Kate lives in Australia and is vocal world wide and her blog is worth a dip into even if you only do it once.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Another really good site to dip into and maybe sign up for newsletters is Bob De Marcos Alzheimer's Reading Room it's chock full of helpful info and research. A site well worth book marking.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Re dementia awareness, you might care to follow this link which will take you to a post on my dementia blog about a campaign to raise the awareness of MPs about dementia - and how you can help. 

Thanks,

Phil


----------

